# Labor Costs



## Norman Yoder (Dec 27, 2021)

What are Labor costs per sq. 5/12 single story apartment buildings new construction ?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Depends on locale. Anywhere from $35/sqr to over a hundred.


----------

